# Job Offers In Singapore



## christy1mega (Jun 11, 2013)

*Be prepared for 3 Months*

Hi... I've been pretty much trying to find the same information. As much as I have gathered, please be prepared with 3 months of finances to support yourself, to brace for the following worst-case situation.

1st month - Expect no replies/calls from employers
2nd Month - Interviews ranging over 2-3 weeks
3rd Month - Prepare yourself to the surroundings and prepare yourself for the job.

In case in 3 months you are not satisfied with your offers, you should be prepared to take a loss on the rental/cost of living etc.

high risk-high return concept I guess...

Also try MOM to see the revised (tightened) pass categories.


----------

